
Bruteforcing Beautiful Cellular Automata Rulesets with Golang - tomlockwood
https://lockwood.dev/automata/2020/03/28/bruteforcing-beautiful-cellular-automata-rulesets-with-golang.html
======
tomlockwood
Author here! Please feel free to rip my code to shreds, I haven't seen much
professionally written Go.
[https://github.com/tomlockwood/gogol](https://github.com/tomlockwood/gogol)

~~~
presumably
Great post, I especially appreciated the extra detail on generating the gifs
for the post at the end. Thank you.

~~~
tomlockwood
Thanks for your kind words!

